# Horned frogs ,help a confused old man !



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all could someone please explain the difference between Ornate ,Fantasy and Cranwells horned frogs .

Talks slowly and loudly because i`m getting on a bit :lol:

Cheers


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I could type out a really long answer of what I think the differences are, but I'd probably be wrong, so here's a link that may help!

Ceratophrys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

there's a list of each ceratophrys species underneath the picture on the right. I haven't had a proper look so not sure if this'll be any help or not!!


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

Graylord said:


> Hi all could someone please explain the difference between Ornate ,Fantasy and Cranwells horned frogs .
> 
> Talks slowly and loudly because i`m getting on a bit :lol:
> 
> Cheers


Ornate and Cranwells are both species of horned frog

and a Fantasy is a hybrid of the two


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm going to explain what I think the differences are anyway, I have nothing better to do.

A fantasy is a hybrid of an ornata and cornuta, or sometimes of an ornata and cranwelli. Most fantasy horned frogs tend to be green or brown in colour, and can sometimes change colour as they get older.
An ornata is awesome, doesn't seem to lose as much of it's colour as a cranwelli, and tends to grow bigger than a cranwelli. They can be green, green and red, or completely red but that's pretty rare, basically they're awesome.
Cranwellis tend to be the most common horned frog as pets, in fact I don't think I've ever seen an ornata for sale! As mentioned, they don't get as big as ornata, and most tend to turn brown after a while. You can get albino cranwellis, but as far as I know you cannot get albino ornata.

Here's a pic with all three in, note the difference in the patterns on their backs. L-R Ornata, albino cranwelli, and fantasy.


----------

